# Bir insan ne kadar merhametliyse, o kadar çok kazık yer



## Mariachristina

Merhaba, 
Could anyone translate this quote, please? Tesekkur ederim


----------



## placeboo

İ dont know how correct  it is but im trying
 " The more compassionate a man is, the more it pays through the nose"


----------



## Mariachristina

placeboo said:


> İ dont know how correct  it is but im trying
> " The more compassionate a man is, the more it pays through the nose"


Çok tesekkur ederim. Could it be something like " the more compassionate a man is, the more it costs him " ? I don't understand the "kazik yer" part. Tekrar tesekkurler )


----------



## proceed

Mariachristina said:


> Could it be something like " the more compassionate a man is, the more it costs him " ?


possible.


Mariachristina said:


> I don't understand the "kazik yer"



"kazik yer" is an idiom used when one is cheated (in a relationship,business etc.)


----------



## Mariachristina

proceed said:


> possible.
> 
> 
> "kazik yer" is an idiom used when one is cheated (in a relationship,business etc.)


Thank you: )


----------



## proceed

bir şey değil


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

The more a person has the virtue of having mercy, the more s/he will be wronged.


----------



## Mariachristina

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> The more a person has the virtue of having mercy, the more s/he will be wronged.


Thank you )


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

You are Welcome )


----------



## Smeros

We use "kazık ye+mek" as a trade term more than using in another term. Someone buys a item as expensive. We mentioned him, "O kazık ye*miş*" or "Kazık ye*miş*". It ıs a slang. But also, we use "kazık ye+mek" if someone is deceived. This is also slang.


----------



## Şamir222

Mariachristina said:


> Merhaba,
> Could anyone translate this quote, please? Tesekkur ederim


It means humans life is from destiny and destiny is the ruler


----------



## Mariachristina

Şamir222 said:


> It means humans life is from destiny and destiny is the ruler


Thank you


----------

